# Summer & Double Coats



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I get irritated (not extremely, but some  ) when people act like I'm mistreating my Golden because I don't shave him in the summer. I don't trim him at all other than his feet and paw pads. I love his coat. I use an undercoat rake and a slicker brush and he's gorgeous. I can't imagine clipping his beautiful hair.

The vet also gave me the information you've posted when I asked him about Luke's heavy coat. When I give people this information they look at me skeptically most of the time.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic post coffenut! Wanted to cry this past weekend, when I went to Petsmart for food and saw two golden girls getting shaved down in the grooming department. Made me sick when I think what little work on us it is to just comb and brush a bit more until the winter undercoat is removed instead of stripping them down naked. Such a loss and in our hot summers such a chance for sunburn. 

With just a few weeks of grooming care our dogs are ready for summer without the loss of their protective coat to keep them cooler. Please don't shave our beautiful goldens coats off!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

At the Groomer that I go to there is a sign stating " We will not shave double coated breeds and we will tell you why" This thread should be a sticky because a lot of first time owners have no idea.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Question - we get Max's private area shaved in the summer, just his belly and below, you can't even tell unless you got really personal with him. Is this something we shouldn't be doing?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

When I had my two goldens in the 90's the groomer would give them a puppy cut. I just shortened all the feathering for the hot weather. My husband has forbidden that cut for Murphy but I will say it helped alot in the summer.


----------

